# Which handgun for IPSC pratical shooting



## Larsya (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi guys.
I'm new to handguns and just joined a local pratical shooting club.
- Which brand/type of gun do you guys suggest in cal. 9mm for this kind of shooting.
- Should I consider one that could be converted to cal.22, or is it best to get a separete gun for this.

Glock and CZ seems common here.

Think I can spend ap. $2000,- but in the states you can proberly get a $2000,- gun for $1000,-
I live in Norway.
I could ask the guys in my club, but they could just be trying to sell me their gun.

Thanks in advance

Larsya


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

In europe i would seriously consider a Sphinx hand gun. They very nice and very good quality handguns used by a lot of ISPC shooters. I would also look at Tangfolio and CZ........They are my personal favorites.

Want to buy a gun? Just kidding.............

Good luck with what ever you choose, you will have a blast!

RCG


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

my son just bought the sig226 
that's the one i would choose

or the glock 34 or 35


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Glock 34 or Smith&Wesson M&P Pro 9 for competition. The S&W was mostly designed for this purpose.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I'd say Glock. Easy for most users to maintain and even replace most internal parts. Low bore axis for minimum muzzle flip means faster followup shots (after some practice, of course). Super reliable. Good long-term lifespan (some Glock 9mms have been fired tens of thousands of rounds with no or minor parts breakage).


----------



## Morgo (Dec 6, 2010)

I have a CZ SP01 Shadow, they are quite popular here for IPSC Production.
Excellent handgun


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The SP-01 is a great gun. I love mine. These things will last for tens of thousands of rounds. Very nice trigger, with a competition hammer can be made spetacular!!!!

RCG


----------



## mik3gun (Sep 15, 2010)

I am practicing IDPA sice 2 months ago.. I have a s&w m&p 9. This is totally stock.. I am new to guns too, I got this 2 months ago and I got 1st place last match.. and 2nd the one before..(I have only 3 matches).. 

The m&p is as easy as the glock to change some parts and maintenance.. are very similar.. nowdays polymer guns are easy to maintenance..

I had shoot glock before buying my m&p9.. I feel this more comfortable and lesss recoil and less muzzle flip than glock.. so I can get the sight picture faster and shoot again..for ME the m&p fit better my hand, the shoot are soft, smoother than with the glock

here is the m&p PRO for sport shooting.. and there is the glock 34/35.. try to shoot both and then you pick up the one you shoot better..

good luck..


----------

